
Yandex demands phone number to delete own account data - jhabdas
From Lisa Benios today on behalf of Yandex Support: &quot;Phone number is mandatory for account deletion.&quot;
======
gtirloni
Do you still have access to the Yandex account or the email address used to
register it? Are there any future bills expected from them? These are things
that will make it hard to identify you and/or contact you in the future.

~~~
jhabdas
Yes, and I first removed my old (c. 2017) international US phone number
following a rather invasive dynamic challenge they used to lock my account
before coercing me to doxx myself. I'm also closing my account as I no longer
need it. No credit accounts associated ever.

------
naiaokami
Yandex is simply trying to introduce a barrier to deletion; several sites
already use a CAPTCHA for this purpose (even if it's not used anywhere else).
Should avoid using their service.

